# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bu Hataları Yapmaya Devam Ettiğimiz Sürece, Allah ın Sünnetini Yaşayamayız.

## halukgta

İnternette araştırma yaparken, benimde ismimin geçtiği bir yazı okudum. Bu konu hakkında bir çok makalem var, fakat konu o kadar yanlış anlaşılan bir konu ki, İslam toplumu bu düşünce ve inanç yüzünden, Allah ın kitabı Kuran dan sapmış ve nereye varacağı belli olmayan bir meçhule doğru yol almaktadır. Konu çok önemli olduğu için, tekrar gündeme getirmek istedim. Bakın bir kardeşimiz, MÜSLÜMAN OLAN HADİSLERE VE SÜNNETE UYMAK ZORUNDADIR başlığıyla neler söylemiş ve kendisi gibi düşünmeyenleri de neyle itham etmiş. 

Efendim HAZRETİ İSLAM'DA PEYGAMBER EFENDİMİZ HABİBULLAH SALLALLAHU ALEYHİ VE SELLEM'E onun sünnet ve hadislerine uyulamaz, eğer uyulacak olunursa bu en büyük günah olan şirktir diyorlar ve Hadislere açık açık inanmadıklarını söylüyorlar, hadislerde olan ve hoşlarına gitmeyen, inanamadıkları ne varsa uydurma olduğunu inanılamayacağını söylüyorlar. Evet sahih olmayan hadisler vardır ama sahih olanların yanında onların sayısı pek azdır. Hem sahih olamayan hadisler var diye hadisler bırakılamaz çünkü o zaman ne gusül abdesti, ne abdest alınabilir, ne namaz kılınabilir ne oruç tutulabilir. Hatta HAZRETİ KUR'AN DAHİ OKUNAMAZ, çünkü cünüp biri HAZRETİ KUR'ANI okuyamaz, onu ancak maddi ve manevi temiz olanlar okuyabilir, ayetlerle sabittir. Hadislere inanmıyorum diyenler ve hadislere kafasına göre uydurmadır diyenler istedikleri kadar namaz kılıyorum, iyilikte de ileri gidiyorum desinler, söylediklerinde en ufak bir gerçeklik payı olamaz. Çünkü hadis ve sünnet olmadan ne secdenin nasıl yapılabileceği bilinebilirdi, nede gusülüm nasıl alınacağı. Bu saçmalıkların fikir babaları ise Haluk Gta (Haluk Gümüştabak) Yaşar Nuri Öztürk, Abdulaziz Bayındır, Mustafa İslamoğlu, Zekeriya Beyaz, Süleyman Ateş, Muhammed Nur doğan gibi ZALİM VE USTA SAPTIRICILARDIR. 

Önce şahsıma hitaben söyledikleri zalim ve usta saptırıcı isnatlarını, kendisine iade ediyorum. Allah ın yolundan saptırmaktan, Yüce Rabbime sığınırım. KİMİN SAPTIRICI VE ZALİM, KİMİN EN DOĞRU YOLDA OLDUĞUNU KURAN IN HAKEMLİĞİNDE, HUZURU MAHŞERDE HEP BİRLİKTE GÖRECEĞİZ. Bizler Kuran da bahsedilen sünnetin ve hadislerin ne olduğu konusunu doğru anlayamadıysak, bu arkadaşımızın yanlış inancına inanmamız kaçınılmaz olur. Sünnet kelime anlamı olarak, takip edilecek yol demektir. Kuran da Allah ın bizleri uyardığı ve takip etmemizi istediği tek bir sünnet vardır ki, oda Allah ın sünneti, yani Allah ın kanunları ve takip etmemiz istenen yoludur. ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ DE TEK BİR SÜNNETE UYMUŞTUR, ODA ALLAH IN SÜNNETİ.

Bu bilgi ışığında sizlere sormak istiyorum. Allah ın sünneti ile peygamberimizin sünneti farklı olabilir mi? Bunu söylemek bile akıl dışıdır. Hadis konusuna gelince. Hadis söz, haber anlamındadır. Peygamberimizin hadisleri dendiğinde, peygamberimizin sözleri anlamına gelir. Buradan yola çıkarak konuyu düşünelim. Allah ın elçisi, Allah ın Kuran da emrettiği sözlerden, bilgilerden başka sözleri din adına söylemiş olabilir mi? Sahih hadisten bahsediliyor. Sahih, şüphe duyulmayacak kadar doğru anlamındadır. Kuran ın dışından, sorumlu olacağımız sahih, yani şüphe duymadan inanacağımız sözlerin, bilgilerin olabileceğine nasıl inanırız. Kuran ın bahsetmediği bir bilgiye, nasıl sahih deriz. Karar sizlerin. Halbuki Allah, size indirdiğimiz Kuran yetmiyor mu, Kuran dan sonra hangi söze inanacaksınız demiyor muydu?

Bizlerin Kuran ile bağı kesildiği için, ne yazık ki Kuran ı din adına referans alamıyoruz. Allah elçisine özellikle, de ki onlara emriyle birçok uyarılarda bulunuyor bizlere. Allah ın resulü ne diyor hatırlayalım.

Ahkaf 9: De ki: Ben türedi bir peygamber değilim. Bana ve size ne yapılacağını da bilmem. BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Diyanet meali)

Enam 57: De ki: ŞÜPHESİZ BEN RABBİMDEN GELEN APAÇIK BİR DELİLE DAYANIYORUM. Siz ise onu yalanladınız. Çabucak gelmesini istediğiniz (azap) benim yanımda değildir. HÜKÜM ANCAK ALLAH'INDIR. O HAKKI ANLATIR VE O, DOĞRU HÜKÜM VERENLERİN EN HAYIRLISIDIR. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Buna benzer birçok ayet görebilirsiniz Kuran dan. Özellikle Allah elçisini devreye sokarak, onun bu şekilde ayeti iletmesini istiyor ve ne diyor. BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. Bu ve buna benzer onlarca ayeti bizler görmezden gelerek, Allah ın elçisini, HÂŞÂ Allah ın dinde ortağı konumuna getiriyor ve Kuran ın hükmetmediği yüzlerce konuda, hükümler verdiğine inanabiliyoruz. İLGİNÇTİR PEYGAMBERİMİZ, BEN YALNIZ KURAN A UYARIM, BENİM GÖREVİM YALNIZ APAÇIK UYARMAKTIR DİYOR, bizler ise öyle şeyler söylüyoruz ki, Kuran adeta devre dışı kalıyor.

Düşünmenizi istediğim bir konu var. Peygamberimizin hadisleri olmasaydı namazımızı kılamazdık, abdest bile alamazdık, diğer ibadetlerimizi yerine getiremezdik diyen kardeşlerimize sormak istiyorum. Siz peygamberimizin ümmetine, direk kendi sözleriyle hitap eden bir hadisine rastladınız mı? Rastlayamazsınız, çünkü kendisi böyle bir bilgi sağlığında asla kaleme aldırmamıştır. Dikkat edin lütfen, tüm hadisler bir rivayete göre diye başlar ve bir başka kişinin, yine bir başka kişiden duyduğu ya da rivayet ettiği diye anlatılır. Sizce böyle bilgilerle din yaşanır mı? Bu bilgiler olmasaydı ibadetlerimizi yapamazdık dersek, hâşâ Allah ın elçisi yaşadığı dönemde gereği gibi bilgileri kayda aldırmamış anlamı çıkar. Çünkü hadisler peygamberimizin ölümünden yaklaşık 200250 yıl sonra, toplanmaya başlandığı rivayet edilir.

Hatırlayınız Allah bizleri nasıl uyarıyordu? SAKIN EMİN OLMADIĞIN BİLGİLERİN ARDI SIRA GİTMEYİN Bu uyarıyı yapan Rabbimiz, bizleri böyle bilgilere muhtaç bırakır mı? Bu bilgiler olmasaydı Kuran ı anlayamazdık, Kuran kapalı kalırdı demek, ALLAHA VE KİTABINA, ELÇİSİNE BÜYÜK SAYGISIZLIKTIR. Allah Kuran ın sınırlarını aşan, Allah hükmetmediği halde, bunlarda Allah katından dır diyenlere, KAFİR DİYOR HATIRLATIRIM. 

Allah SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM diye hükmünü verdiyse ve Kuran da sorumlu olacağımız ibadetleri de saydıysa, sizce bu ibadetlerimizi nasıl yerine getireceğimizi söylememiş, açıklamamış olabilir mi? Bunu nasıl söyleriz ve inanırız. Lütfen çok değil, biraz düşünelim, yoksa kafirlerin safında, mahşer günü kendimizi buluruz, bunu unutmayalım. 

Küçük bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Allah cünüp olduğumuzda, gusül abdesti almanın tarifini yaparken, çok basit ve bizleri hiçbir sorumluluk altına almadan açıklama yapıyor ve diyor ki;  TERTEMİZ YIKANIN. Bu açıklamadan tatmin olmayan nefislerimiz, dini zorlaştıran, teferruata boğan beşeri fıkıh inancı, öyle ilaveler yapıyor ve bakın ne diyor. Toplu iğne kadar kuru kalırsa, abdestiniz geçerli olmaz diyerek, topluma korku veriyor. İşte Allah ın gusül abdesti tarifi, işte beşerin zorlaştırılmış ve korku salan abdest tarifi, karar sizlerin. Kuran ın abdestsiz okunamaz düşüncesi, bir ayeti tahrif ederek, toplumu aldatmaktan başka bir şey değildir. Allah ın böyle bir hükmü yoktur. Vakıa suresi 77787980. ayetlerde, Allah ın katında bulunan saklı ana kitaptan bahsedilir ve şöyle bilgi verilir Kuran hakkında.

Doğrusu bu Kitap, SADECE ARINMIŞ OLANLARIN DOKUNABİLECEĞİ, saklı bir Kitap'da mevcutken, Âlemlerin Rabbi tarafından indirilmiş olan Kuranı Kerim'dir.

Buradan da anlıyoruz ki, Allah ın katında bizlerin asla ulaşmayacağı, sadece arınmışlar yani melekler tarafından ulaşabilecekleri bir ana kitaptan, Kuran ın indirildiği bilgisi veriliyor. Batıl inançlarına kanıt arayanlar, arınmış yani abdest almışlar ancak Kuran a dokunur diyerek, kendi nefislerini aldatmakta ve Allah ın vermediği bir hükme inanmaktadırlar. İlginçtir bu bilgi doğru olsaydı, Kuran ı ilk okuyan bir insan, abdest almadan bu bilgiye, uyarıya ulaştığında iş işten geçmiş abdestsiz Kuran ı okumuş olacaktı. İşte bizler kendi nefsimizde yarattığımız dini, böyle şekillendiriyoruz.

Allah namazımızı nasıl kılacağımızı, orucumuzu nasıl tutacağımızı, Hacca nasıl gidip neler yapacağımızı, zekâtımızı nasıl vereceğimizi, çok basit ve bizlerin anlayacağı şekilde Kuran da açıklamıştır. Yemin olsun ki bu kitabı, sizler için kolaylaştırdık diyen Allah a inatla, bizler din adına nefsimizin beşeri ilavelerini Kuran da göremediğimizde, ne yazık ki Kuran ı eksik görüyoruz. Böyle düşündüğümüzde Allah ın sünnetinden sapıyor, beşerin emin olamayacağımız rivayetlerle oluşturulmuş sünnetine yöneliyoruz. Bununda kolayını, kılıfını bulmuş buda peygamberimizin sünnetidir diyoruz. Böylece peygamberimize de iftira atmış oluyoruz.

Değerli din kardeşlerim, lütfen unutmayalım. Allah ın elçisi, peygamberimiz ÜMMİYDİ. Ümmi kelimesini Kuran açıklıyor, bizlere bilgi veriyor. Fıkıh inancının anlattığı gibi, ümmi okuma yazma bilmeyen değil, HİÇBİR EHLİ KİTABA TABİ OLMAYAN DEMEKTİR. Yani peygamberimiz ne Yahudiydi nede Hıristiyan. Onların inançlarını da bilmezdi. Hatta Allah bakın elçisi için ÜMMİ konusunu bizlerin daha iyi anlayabilmemiz adına nasıl açıklıyor. Elçisine hitaben Şura suresi 52. ayetinde:

Sen kitap nedir, iman nedir bilmezdin. Fakat biz onu, kullarımızdan dilediğimizi, kendisiyle doğru yola eriştireceğimiz bir nur yaptık. 

Allah ın elçisi, peygamberimiz din adına daha önce hiç bir bilgisi yoktu ama gerçeklerin arayışı içindeydi. Onun içinde din adına peygamberimiz ne biliyorsa, KURAN DAN ÖĞRENMİŞTİR. Bu bilgiden yola çıkarak şunu açıkça söyleyebiliriz. Allah ın elçisinin dine ilave yapmasının, Allah ın açıkladıklarının dışına çıkmasının mümkünü yoktu. Çünkü Allah Kuran ı anlayasınız, ders alasınız diye, biz nice örneklerle açıkladık diyor. Bizleri doğru yola ulaştıracak nur yalnız Kuran dır, lütfen unutmayalım. Daha öncede söylediğim gibi, Allah sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim dedikten sonra, Kuran ı gereği gibi açıklamamasının mümkünü var mı?

Biz Müslümanlar olarak, Allah ın hadislerinden/ayetlerinden başka hiçbir hadise/söze inanamayız, çünkü Allah ın elçisi de yalnız Allah ın hadislerine inanmış ve bizlere yalnız Allah ın hadislerini/ sözlerini/ayetlerini tebliğ etmiştir. Konunun daha iyi anlaşılması adına makaleme, Allah ın elçisine verdiği görev yetki ve sorumluluklarından birkaç ayet örnek vererek, yazıma son vermek istiyorum.

PEYGAMBERE DÜŞEN, APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) Diyanet meali.

BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) Diyanet vakfı meali

SENİN GÖREVİN SADECE TEBLİĞ ETMEKTİR. (Rad 40) Diyanet meali.

BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) Diyanet meali.


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

